# Grand Prix 4 unter Vista



## msdd63 (29. März 2009)

Hi Leute

Die F1 Saison fängt an und man am Recher F1 zocken. Da hab ich das gute alte GP 4 hervor gekramt. Es lies ohne Probleme installieren. Es startet aber nicht. Habe sämtliche Kompatipilitätsmodi ausprobiert und auch als Administrator läßt es sich nicht starten. Wer kann mir helfen das Game ans laufen zu bekommen???


----------



## push@max (29. März 2009)

Hast Du auch den neusten Patch installiert? So weit ich weiß, soll es auch Patches für das Spiel geben.


----------



## msdd63 (29. März 2009)

Ich habs zum laufen gebracht. Das Problem ist SAFEDISC. Ich habe mir einen ...-Patch gezogen und ins Spielverzeichnis kopiert. Nun läufts.


----------



## push@max (29. März 2009)

Schön das es läuft 

Wieso spielt Du aber keine modernen F1-Spiele? CTDP liefert für F1 Challenge und rFactor unglaublich realistische Mods ab...bzw. gibt es von anderen aktuellere Saisons.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (30. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Schön das es läuft
> 
> Wieso spielt Du aber keine modernen F1-Spiele? CTDP liefert für F1 Challenge und rFactor unglaublich realistische Mods ab...bzw. gibt es von anderen aktuellere Saisons.


 
hast net grad zufällig nen link dafür?


----------



## HollomaN (30. März 2009)

Darth_Schmidtler schrieb:


> hast net grad zufällig nen link dafür?


CTDP - Cars & Tracks Development Project - Official website - Home


----------



## msdd63 (30. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Schön das es läuft
> 
> Wieso spielt Du aber keine modernen F1-Spiele? CTDP liefert für F1 Challenge und rFactor unglaublich realistische Mods ab...bzw. gibt es von anderen aktuellere Saisons.




F1 Challenge hab ich nicht mehr. Die Grafik war gut, aber das Gameplay fand ich nicht wirklich gut. rFactor habe ich noch nicht versucht.


----------



## push@max (30. März 2009)

msdd63 schrieb:


> F1 Challenge hab ich nicht mehr. Die Grafik war gut, aber das Gameplay fand ich nicht wirklich gut. rFactor habe ich noch nicht versucht.



Ich hab zwar nicht den direkten Vergleich zu GP4, weil ich es das letzte Mal vor ca. zehn Jahren gespielt habe...die Mods von CTDP sind aber sehr gut. Außerdem ist die Moder-Szene für rFactor richtig groß...da ist fast jede Rennserie dabei.


----------

